# Zebra Danios and bloodworms



## zjensen09 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a 20 gal tank with 5 zebra danios, which I've had for a month now. I decided to introduce some blood worms into their diet. Last night, I thawed a cube of frozen blood worms and put it in the tank. The danios seemed to have liked them. When I looked in the tank this morning, I noticed a pile of what looked like half-digested blood worms. I'm a little confused about this. Any thoughts?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its what didnt get eaten, just decomposing worms is all, suck em out and feed less next time.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

To prevent excess bloodworms from not being eaten, I end up thawing the chunk of bloodworms in a cup of lukewarm water, then pouring the mixture a little at a time into the tank. That way, the fish get it as it's floating down, the bloodworms can be more easily dispersed like flake food, and the feeding time is stretched out. Also, my shrimp, frogs, and other bottom dwellers make short work of whatever's left.

Which reminds me, I should feed my fish some bloodworms or brine shrimp tonight


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

My school of Zebra's will attack those bloodworms like sharks, oh and my Bala loves them too. 

I also thaw them in a shot glass with some tank water then dip the glass into the tank, a little bit at a time and watch them go nuts. My big mollies will darn near try to swim into the shot glass. I practically have to shoo them out of the way.


----------

